# Todays snake



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Watch where you are bloody walking, good job I have my walking boots.

Typical, yesterday I was 4 feet from a beautiful Short Eared Owl sat on the wall, by the time I hurriedly got the camera out it had flown away  

Its beautiful living high up on the moors.

In the Spring and Summer anyway. :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

........... or is it a Black Mamba?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tonyt said:


> ........... or is it a Black Mamba?


I once got very close to one of those Tony.

Sorry, my mistake that was a big black mamma, stag do, Amsterdam 1987 :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt realise we got snakes that big in the UK ??


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

locovan said:


> I didnt realise we got snakes that big in the UK ??


You need to live around here then Mavis.

Wonderful creatures, that was a big one today, Caroline was with me this morning, its a wonder YOU didn't hear her screaming. :lol:


----------

